# Dudas de compilación OpenOffice 64 bits

## nachopro

Chicos, estoy en amd64 y quiero instalar OpenOffice (necesito) por desgracia los binarios sólo son para 32 bits.

El tema es este: luego de compilar el oo (que entre tantas cosas me baja el jdk), me puedo deshacer de toda esa paquetería o me va a quedar instalada?

alguna sugerencia? gracias

pd: también me gustaría poder generar un ebuild bin de esa compilación que realice.. ya que es bastante importante el tiempo que toma compilarlo  :Razz: 

----------

## AnFe

Yo tengo openoffice-bin en gentoo 64...

Un saludo!

----------

## nachopro

AnFe, gracias... pero hice una instalación no-multilib... así que tengo que compilarlo sí o sí

----------

## i92guboj

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> AnFe, gracias... pero hice una instalación no-multilib... así que tengo que compilarlo sí o sí

 

Revisa las use flag y desactiva las que no necesites. Verás las dependencias reducidas de forma radical.

----------

## nachopro

mirá, no tengo el flag de java.. y creo que ese es el problema pq ayer y hoy me salió esto:

de ahí mi pregunta si tras compilarlo puedo quitar la jdk  :Very Happy: 

```
/usr/bin/convert: error: `/usr/bin/.libs/convert' does not exist

This script is just a wrapper for convert.

See the libtool documentation for more information.

make: *** [stamp/artwork.install] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: app-office/openoffice-2.4.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 5363:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       make || die "Build failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   Build failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.4.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.4.0/temp/environment'.

 * 

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME=""

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

 * Messages for package app-office/openoffice-2.4.0:

 * 

 *  It is important to note that OpenOffice.org is a very fragile  

 *  build when it comes to CFLAGS.  A number of flags have already 

 *  been filtered out.  If you experience difficulty merging this  

 *  package and use agressive CFLAGS, lower the CFLAGS and try to  

 *  merge again. Also note that building OOo takes a lot of time and 

 *  hardware ressources: 4-6 GB free diskspace and 256 MB RAM are 

 *  the minimum requirements. If you have less, use openoffice-bin 

 *  instead. 

 * 

 * 

 *  To get a localized build, set the according LINGUAS variable(s). 

 * 

 *  You are building with java-support disabled, this results in some 

 *  of the OpenOffice.org functionality (i.e. help) being disabled. 

 *  If something you need does not work for you, rebuild with 

 *  java in your USE-flags. 

 * 

 * 

 * ERROR: app-office/openoffice-2.4.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 5363:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       make || die "Build failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   Build failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.4.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.4.0/temp/environment'.

 *
```

----------

## i92guboj

Si construyes con java, entonces necesitas java instalado u openoffice no va a andar correctamente. Aunque no te puedo decir hasta que punto se romperá si haces eso... Llevo un par de años sin compilar openoffice, simplemente no creo que eso me vaya a aportar nada que necesite.

Otro tema enteramente distinto, es que dudo mucho que dicho error sea debido a no tener java instalado. Yo registraría bugzilla en busca de algo similar, y si no, abriría un nuevo bug (siempre que estés usando un ebuild oficial de portage). La compilación de openoffice se rompe por mil y una razones, por eso paso de compilarlo yo  :Razz: 

Suerte con eso  :Smile: 

----------

## abecedarix

Que yo sepa se puede desactivar Java en OOO en tiempo de ejecución, a costa de los drivers ODBC, las macros en Python (creo, no estoy seguro, hace tiempo que lo miré) y alguna cosa más. Eso sí, no sé si se puede quitar en tiempo de compilación

----------

## JotaCE

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> mirá, no tengo el flag de java.. y creo que ese es el problema pq ayer y hoy me salió esto:
> 
> de ahí mi pregunta si tras compilarlo puedo quitar la jdk 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

hay un reporte en bugzilla sobre ese problema y lo deberias solucionar re-emergiendo el paquete media-gfx/imagemagick

```
# emerge media-gfx/imagemagick 
```

luego

```
# emerge app-office/openoffice 
```

suerte

----------

## nachopro

gracias, ahora voy a ver cómo resulta...

pd: dónde puedo leer o cómo puedo generar un ebuild-bin sobre esta compilación? porque de seguro a muchos les va a ser útil  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cereza

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> pd: dónde puedo leer o cómo puedo generar un ebuild-bin sobre esta compilación? porque de seguro a muchos les va a ser útil :D

 

```
emerge --help
```

Empápate sobre emerge -b, -B, -k y -K

Tendrias que subir el paquete (que no el ebuild) a alguna parte, y ten en cuenta que si tienes una configuración de make muy agresiva solo les servirá a los que tengan una maquina muy parecida a la tuya.

----------

## AnFe

Para generar el paquete, sólo tienes que hacer: 

```
quickpkg openoffice
```

Un saludo!

----------

## nachopro

Gracias JotaCE!!! luego de 3hs 50min obtuve mi primer compilación de OO! la verdad que anda muuuy rápido: Carga cualquier aplicación en el orden del segundo!!

Supongo que debe tener que ver con que no usé el flag java

Para los curiosos utilicé:

```
USE="cups dbus firefox gtk ldap opengl pam -binfilter -debug -eds -gnome -gstreamer -java -kde -mono -odk -seamonkey -webdav -xulrunner"
```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> Gracias JotaCE!!! luego de 3hs 50min obtuve mi primer compilación de OO! la verdad que anda muuuy rápido: Carga cualquier aplicación en el orden del segundo!!
> 
> Supongo que debe tener que ver con que no usé el flag java
> 
> Para los curiosos utilicé:
> ...

 

Interesante... La primera vez que leo que valga la pena compilar open office. Ahora me has dado algo para hacer este fin de semana  :Very Happy: 

Voy a probar en un par de equipos a 32 y a 64 bits sin java, a ver si mejora la cosa. Si algo me molesta de OO es el tiempo de carga.

3Hs 50Minutos es rapidísimo, con que compilaste?

Salud!

----------

## johpunk

sino quieres perder tiempo compilando instalate el binario, pq el open office siempre tarda en compilar

----------

## nachopro

Me olvidaba  :Razz: 

tengo un athlon 64 x2 3800+ (2GHz) y 1 GB de RAM

eso sí, para compilar te pide 5GB de disco libres  :Wink: 

realmente vale la pena compilarlo, al menos para 64bits  :Wink: 

----------

## nachopro

jeje, ahora que cambié el motherboard... además de tener una leve mejoría en Super PI

tomó 5min menos en compilar el OO

3h45m!!!

----------

## pcmaster

Hablando de compilar Openoffice. Al hacerlo, los iconos cambiaron (es lo de menos), y además perdí un comportamiento que me gustaba bastante: que el icoco del disquet desaparezca al pulsarlo para grabr el documento, y vuelva a aparecer al modificarlo de nuevo.

¿Con qué librerías/opciones está compilado el binario?

----------

## nachopro

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> .... perdí un comportamiento que me gustaba bastante: que el icono del disquet desaparezca al pulsarlo para grabar el documento, y vuelva a aparecer al modificarlo de nuevo...

 

PCMaster, así es! no me había dado cuenta realmente. No sé a qué se pueda deber eso! pero no es algo tan grave  :Razz: 

----------

## pcmaster

Hombre, lo que se dice grave, no es, pero estoy acostumbrado a ello. Además, el cambio de iconos me hace pensar que se compiló con otras librerías (por ejemplo, gtk en vez de qt) y por eso preguntaba por las librerías con las que está compilado openoffice-bin.

Será cuestion de probar de nuevo...

----------

## pcmaster

Pues igual. Los iconos los he podido poner como antes en los menús del openoffice (estilo de iconos y tamaño), pero el disquet sigue sin desaparecer.   :Shocked: 

Además, los menús tienen un tipo de letra de tamaño mayor que el resto de aplicaciones, lo que no pasaba con openoffice-bin.

----------

